# CPC-A Looking for employment Memphis, TN



## toopoohbear@hotmail.com (Aug 17, 2010)

MELISSA BATES, CPC-A
toopoohbear@hotmail.com
OBJECTIVE
To use my skills, knowledge, and training in a Billing/Coding position with a growing medical corporation.
EDUCATION
     Delta Technical College, MS Campus, Horn Lake, MS 
     Diploma in Medical Coding, July, 2010, CPC-A Certified
WORK EXPERIENCE
	Total Health Care, Memphis, TN
	May, 2010 - June, 2010
	Externship Site
Received training on front desk, referrals, prescription request. Verified insurance eligibility. Filing, answering phones, coding charts. Medware and Athenanet medical software.	
	Horseshoe Casino and Hotel, Robinsonville, MS	
	July, 1997 - April, 2009
	Senior Cashier/Slot Department
	Balanced cash window of $500,000.  Completed buys with other cashiers and with Casino cashier.  Minor repair of slot machines, Jackpot payouts, and customer service.  Dispatch office and Slot office duties.
	The Money Store, Memphis and Nashville, TN
	October, 1995 - January, 1997
	Administrative Assistant
	Assistant to Vice President of the South Central Region. Created and ran reports for all branches in the region.  Organized quarterly manager meetings.
SKILLS
	Typing - 45-50 wpm 98% accuracy        Medical Terminology          Customer Service		Microsoft Office	                   ICD-9			 	   CPT                          	HCPCS					      MedWare		         Athenanet


----------

